

Xiki: A shell console with GUI features. - pedrokost
http://xiki.org/

======
jff
Somebody either never heard of Acme, or is a huge fan of Acme. I'm not sure
which. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme_(text_editor)>

------
pedrokost
Check out the screencasts to see it in action: <http://xiki.org/screencasts/>

